# Pup waking up TOO early in the morning



## Sunflower09 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi:
My almost 9-weeks old Beagle Puppy waking us up very early in the morning, ... as early as 5 a.m. by yapping several times until I open the door of our bedroom.

Every nites, I'm making sure he's going to the bed/sleep around 9 o'clock so that he's NOT waking us TOO early, but so far, no effect at all. Otherwise, he's a good, cute, and frisky Beagle Pup.

Is there any way for me to make my Puppy sleep until 7 a.m. when all of us getting up?

Thanks for any help on this in advance.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Keep him up till 11?


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

a 9 week old puppy probably can't hold his bladder for 10 hours over night. i also have a 9 week old puppy and i get up with him in the night so he can pee. we go to bed anywhere between 10:30 and 11:30 and i usually get up around 4 am to take him out. he pees and then goes back to sleep until we get up at 6:30 (or later on the weekends). it took him a little while to get used to going back to sleep when he gets up early to pee but now that he is used to it he just chews on a toy in his kennel for a bit and then goes back to sleep.

if your puppy is not crated at night i really suggest that you look into it. when we got our first dog he was already 4 1/2 months old. we didn't crate him at night because he could hold his bladder a lot longer. with brom we didn't want to crate him either but we would wake up to accidents because if he had to go he would just get up and walk to a corner, pee, and then go play with our other dog! that doesn't work for me! i plan to keep the kennel door open all night as soon as he is reliable on the house training. i think that if he can sleep all night without having to pee he will most likely sleep all night and not play


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Binkalette said:


> Keep him up till 11?


I was going to suggest them going to bed earlier...lol

Seriously though, it's just part of having a puppy.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

To expect a puppy to sleep all through the night without having to go out potty is asking way to much right now it's part of owning a puppy you just have to get up and deal with it................


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

It's true - you just have to deal with it. Puppy was up, I was up. I didn't sleep for more than 4-5 hours straight for the first 5-6 months of her life. If you ignore it, you're asking for accidents, which will make housetraining a lot more difficult. Better to work with the puppy bladder you have . 

The good news is that they do eventually sleep through the night and you can go back to your normal sleeping patterns. Just keep the dog on a regular feeding, watering, & exercise schedule and the routine will become predictable. It helps if you pick up the water after 8:00 or 9:00 at night; no treats after that time, either. Hint: dog naps, you nap! It was the only way I got enough sleep when she was a puppy. Moms of human kids know this trick!


----------

